

Ask HN: Order of reading for Paul Graham's essays? - vishaldpatel

Hey folks,
I was wondering if there&#x27;s a suggested order in which one would read Paul Graham&#x27;s essays?<p>Thx! =)
======
_delirium
As with anything, pick a subject you find interesting imo.

I think the essays on Lisp and Arc are some of the more interesting ones, but
ymmv.

------
tobylane
On a related note, I've been reading through the ebook of the essays. When I
have finished this where do I need to start reading on the website?

------
WestCoastJustin
FIFO

